
Continuing the Debate on Slavery and Capitalism - pepys
http://earlyamericanists.com/2015/10/27/continuing-the-debate-on-slavery-and-capitalism/
======
NickHaflinger
What's remarkable is that slavery was the norm since the beginning of human
culture. It's even mentioned in the Holy Bible and the most Nobel Quran.
What's even more remarkable is that it was only prohibited in the west as
recently as 1833.

